# The Rev Sez



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 16, 2009)

Yall be safe out there this year at comps! 





 Sorry Woody, I still laugh when I see That pic. For those that don't know, Woody damn near lost a eye at Smoke on the beach (bungie cord) a few years back.   Yea, his pals took him to the hospital and drank beer in the parking lot waiting for him. What a swell bunch of guys!  :roll:    

Pigs


----------



## Finney (Mar 16, 2009)

That picture still cracks me up.  
It wasn't funny when it happened though.


----------

